# Growth abnormality



## xtremetrees (Jun 28, 2006)

Major vascular abnormality?
sooty mold present.
Ants. 
Quercus ellipsoidalis ? Black oak or jack oak.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 28, 2006)

heres the pic


----------



## Tree Wizard (Jun 28, 2006)

Sooty mold and ants are usually a sign of aphids.


----------



## trees4est (Jun 28, 2006)

I think that's a vein gall caused by wasps, maybe the same that later make twig galls? But probably not a huge deal.


----------



## alanarbor (Jun 28, 2006)

Vein Pocket Gall midge. see link below

http://entoplp.okstate.edu/ddd/insects/veinpocketgall.htm

Control is typically not needed.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks my client will much appreciate knowing whats in or on her tree.
? The leaves seem to be curling like a heat stressed tree will do. It look like its its in more duress than it actually is?
Aphids must have come and gone, wasps came for the aphids? ants are all over it. About every kinds bug seems to be on it. Leaves are green and stout but seem to be curling. Its a young tree maybe only 6 feet tall.
To young to inject what could be do to clear out the galls and other pest.
A good generalized horticultural spray?
Thanks again. I've seen galls on oaks but not vein gall. This is new to me


----------



## treeseer (Jul 3, 2006)

not sure it's a pest if it is not harming the tree. If the insects are an issue with the client, yes a hort spray like Safer's Soap may lessen the numbers and the concern.

Changing out the mulch this winter may break the cycle and lessen the numbers.

Look to the bigger picture to find the reason for the insect activity. how are the roots?


----------

